# Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände​*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, und ihr Präsidium sind nun für den (VDSF)DAFV 3 Monate im Amt.

Angesichts von Massenanzeigen der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta gegen Angler unter Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz und einen nicht näher bezeichneten Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz, nach dem die menschliche Ernährung der einzig Grund für das Angeln sein dürfe, besteht sicher Einigkeit darüber, dass:

1.:
das Tierschutzgesetz ein Bundesgesetz ist

2.:
damit dann auch Bundesverbände für diese Fragen zuständig sind - Der (VDSF)DAFV zum einen, der Deutsche Fischereiverband (DFV) zum anderen 

3.:
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan im geschäftsführenden Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig ist und Thomas Struppe als Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ihr dabei zur Seite steht.

4.:
Holger Ortel als Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes ebenfalls zuständig ist und dem (VDSF)DAFV als Mitglied des DFV helfen müsste auf Anfrage

Somit haben wir die Fragen dieses "Offenen Briefes" sowohl an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wie an Herrn Struppe adressiert im (VDSF)DAFV, wie auch an Herrn Ortel vom DFV.

Nachfolgend der Brief:




> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sehr geehrter Herr Struppe, sehr geehrter Herr Ortel,
> 
> sie sind im DAFV zuständig für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, beziehungsweise im DFV Präsident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



> Hinderungsgründe wie Wahlkämpfe oder ein Bundestagsmandat nicht mehr vorhanden sind,



Mir gefällt es, dass du dir dies nicht verkneifen konntest!
Aber es wird wirklich Zeit, dass überhaupt mal irgend eine Reaktion, ich wage es schon gar nicht an Aktion zu denken, aus der "toten Mann's Kiste" kommt!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ääh sorry, das siehst Du falsch.

Auch Holger Ortel war im Bundestag und kandidierte aber nicht mehr und will sich nun rein auf den DFV konzentrieren..

Das war keine Spitze, verkneifen etc..
Sondern ist eine schlichte Tatsache, dass die Spitzen der Bundesverbände nun nicht mehr durch solche Mandate keine Zeit haben.

Und daher dieser Hinderungsgrund für den Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln eben wegfällt..


----------



## grubenreiner (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Na da bin ich gespannt was zurück kommt.
Gut geschrieben und formuliert.


----------



## urpils (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Respekt, sehr gut formuliert. Ich hoffe sehr, dass darauf bald eine Antwort kommt.
Kann man überhaupt mit einer Antwort rechnen?

Gruß

Urpils


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



> Kann man überhaupt mit einer Antwort rechnen?


The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind...........

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Bin ja auch mal gespannt - ob das was kommt. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt leider---> Schweigen im Wald.....

Und das würde mir Zeigen, dass die sich "da oben" nen Dreck um ihre "zahlenden Bauern" scheren....


----------



## Jose (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

sehr gut. (hast vorm spiegel gesessen, gelle :m)


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*







, Thomes.


----------



## Deep Down (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Bitte per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschicken!


----------



## Marrec83 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ich hoffe dass durch solche Aktionen, wie auch die darauf folgenden Posts einiger Boardies, mal endlich auch der Zusammenhalt UNTER den Anglern gestärkt wird. Denn das hätten wir bitter nötig. In erster Linie ist dafür allerdings der Dachverband zuständig, aber eine erhebliche Unterstützung wie z.B. durch Thomas sind sehr gute Hilfen.

Vielen Dank !!!!!!!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## prinz1 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

hallo

danke thomas ! wieder mal ein kleines "auf den zeh treten" zum wachwerden
unserer verbandsoberen.
sehr gut geschrieben, wenn die antwort kommen sollte, bin ich seeeeeehr
gespannt.
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



> sehr gut geschrieben, wenn die antwort kommen sollte, bin ich seeeeeehr
> gespannt.



Da kommt nix, Anglerboard und der Thomas stehen bei denen auf der
schwarzen Liste!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Auch wenn das Beantworten sinnvoller und berechtigter Fragen weder zu den bisherigen Kernkompetenzen von Frau Dr. (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709), den Altpräsidien von VDSF oder DAV, noch von den Landesverbänden zu gehören schien, hat sich ja vielleicht mit dem (kon)fusionierten Verband da eine neue Kultur der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ergeben, nachdem dafür nun ja Frau Dr. selber persönlich zuständig ist?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

@Thomas: Gut geschrieben! 

Du machst hier ganz wichtige Arbeit, um transparent zu machen, welch schlechter Job an der Spitze des Verbands gemacht wird.

Nicht, dass danach einige Leute sagen, sie hätten nix gewusst bzw. es hätte ja niemand nachgefragt.

#6

PS: Ich höre gerade das Tagesgespräch auf Bayern 2. Thema ist die Zukunft der FDP. Eine Anruferin hat als Beispiel für unerträglichen Lobbyismus das Wirken von Frau Happacrh-Kasan zugunsten der Gentechnik-Konzerne genannt, gegen die Position von 80% der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Credo1982 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ist schon krass was da wegen C&R so abgeht andere länder sprechen sich sogar klar für das C&R aus.... wenn solche briefe nicht beantwortet werden müssen sich alle Angler wohl mal in Berlin treffen und mal ne Demo starten sonst wird man doch eh nicht erhört


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Jetzt mal ganz navi gefragt..... wir hatten vorher 2 Verbände... jetzt einen. Was spricht in einer Demokratie für die Wiederaufnahme eines 2. Neuen Verbandes als art "Opposition"?`

Ich meine unser Verband ernährt sich doch von unseren Abgaben...

Ich nenn das mal ein Gedankenkonstrukt, was eventuell eine Option wäre, sofern wir wieder nix vom Verband auf Thomas anfrage bekommen....

Wenn da nix kommt - müssen wir die Gelder eben einfrieren und anderweitig investieren...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Leider habe ich nicht mitbekommen, was es mit diesen Massenanzeigen auf sich hat. Als Instrument verbandspolitischer Auseinandersetzung jedenfalls ist die flächendeckende Strafverfolgung nicht nur ein abzulehnender Totalaffront, sondern disqualifiziert Peta auch als Verband. Es handelt sich eben eher um eine sektenähnliche Organisation und weniger um eine Interessenvertretung.

Die richtige Antwort wäre kein Brief an das AB, sondern das Einleiten einer öffentlichen Kampagne durch den DAFV. Der muss sich klar vor seine Mitglieder stellen.

Dabei reicht es nicht, den eigenen Mitgliedern immer wieder zu empfehlen, sich rechtstreu zu verhalten und bestimmte "kritische" Verhaltensweisen zu unterlassen, um sich nicht dem Risiko der Strafverfolgung auszusetzen.

Der Verband muss zusätzlich im Sinne einer Interessenvertretung massiv darauf hinwirken, dass sich die Lage beim Tierschutz- und Fischereirecht deutlich verbessert. (Das ist ureigenste Aufgabe eines Lobbyverbandes!). Es ist schon ein Unding, wenn Teilnehmer an behördlich genehmigten Angelveranstaltungen, die sich an die Spielregeln, plötzlich vor den Kadi gezerrt werden. Und es ist vollkommen unerträglich, dass das Tierschutzgesetz angeblich den Rückschluss zulassen soll, dass jemand, der einen massigen Fisch zurücksetzt, deswegen gleich ein von jedem Nahrungserwerbsgedanken ausgeschlossener Tierquälspaßangler sein soll. Das ist Unfug! Hier bestehen, bei Anglern wie bei Rechtsanwendern, leider immer noch erhebliche Rechtsunsicherheiten. Diese könnten durch eine einfache bundesrechtliche Klarstellung ein für allemal beseitigt werden. Auch die Einführung der "guten fachlichen Praxis" in das Fischereirecht ist längst überfällig.

Diese desolate Rechtssituation bedeutet nicht nur eine (vorsorgliche) Einschränkung der fachlichen Praxis der Angler, sondern stellt zugleich Basis für die Attacken der Peta dar. Die offene Flanke ist dabei die Anglerschaft, auf deren Rücken diese Kontroverse ausgetragen wird. Kaum betroffen ist der Verband der Angler, der diesem Disput ausweicht und sich deswegen unangreifbar wähnt. Das kann es wirklich nicht sein! 

Der DAFV muss jetzt schnellstmöglich ein fischereirechtspolitisches Programm vorlegen, aus dem ersichtlich ist, welchen Gestaltungsanspruch er in allen relevanten Rechtsfragen der Angelfischerei hat. Der Verband unterhält wie sein Vorgänger seit vielen Jahren eine Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission, die nicht wenig Geld verbraucht. Es kann also an fachlichem Support nicht fehlen. Aber vielleicht fehlt es ja an Gestaltungswillen.


----------



## Hawk321 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Massenanzeigen ??? Wie?! Gegen unbekannt ???

Hab das nur grob verfolgt, da stets der Kern eurer Aussage war "Tun nichts, können nicht und wird nichts".

Und das PETA hier nun Palaver macht...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



> Der DAFV muss jetzt schnellstmöglich ein fischereirechtspolitisches Programm vorlegen, aus dem ersichtlich ist, welchen Gestaltungsanspruch er in allen relevanten Rechtsfragen der Angelfischerei hat.


Hmm ja, nun.
Kann (sollte??) man so machen - muss man aber nicht.....
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Warum sollte Frau Dr. etwas dagegen unternehmen? Die ist ja nicht betroffen- hatte ja noch nie eine Angel in der Hand....

Und Naturschutz steht doch eh an erster Stelle. da laufen wir Angler doch Gefahr, dass die die PETA noch unterstützen! 

Mal im Ernst- ihr glaubt doch nicht das der DAFV hier etwas unternehmen wird. Denn ich gehe davon aus, dass die bisher noch nichts unternommen haben und jetzt - nach dem Schreiben von Thomas - sich die Blöße nicht geben werden und jetzt tätig werden! Damit würden die ja quasi das AB unterstützen....Never!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Denke auch das da nicht passieren wird. Bevor die sich auf die Auslegung ihrer Angelpolitik geeinigt haben, ist die "Angelfischerei" hier schon lange verboten. In der Vergangenheit sind die auch immer den bequemsten Weg gegangen (gebückt...ähm jeder Forderung der "Naturschützer" nachgegeben) und das glaubt ihr doch selber nicht, dass da jetzt der große Widerstand kommen wird?

Die bekommen ihre Zwangsgelder von den Vereinen und damit hat es sich...


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Welche Massenanzeige?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

War das das mit dem Fishing Masters Event? Oder die TFT Forellensee Aktion? Glaube beides oder?


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht mitbekommen, was es mit diesen Massenanzeigen auf sich hat. ...


 


Hawk321 schrieb:


> Massenanzeigen ??? Wie?! Gegen unbekannt ???


Da gab & gibt es verschiedene Aktionen,
mal wurden 3000 Angler (persönlich) auf einen Schlag angezeigt _(Homepages etc. durchwühlt, wo Fangfotos gezeigt wurden; ein Freund von mir war bei dieser Nummer betroffen)_,
die Teilnehmer des Fishing Masters sollen angezeigt worden sein,
viele einzelne Anzeigen, 
zuletzt diejenigen, die in der ndr-Doku angeprangert wurden,

Das ist ein stetiger, fortlaufender Prozess. 
_Alles_ was (in ihren Augen!) anstößig ist, wird angezeigt.
Ich nehme an, die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft hat einige neue Stellen speziell dafür beantragt... |uhoh:

Goggle't mal, man kommt nur bis zum "e" in "zeigt", dann kommt schon der Vorschlag.

In den seltensten Fällen kam da was bei rum, fast alles (aber eben nur fast!) wurde eingestellt.
Es kostet die ja auch nix, die Kosten dieses Blödsinns zahlt der Staat!

Und es geht nicht darum, jemanden tatsächlich zu verknacken (wenn's doch immer mal wieder klappt, umso schöner für die), sondern um Presse, Presse, Presse, Spendenkohle und vor allem: Druck auszuüben.
Dazu hat das eine Art von Mantra-Wirkung; Normalbürger, Justiz, Politik, die ständig von solchen "Tierquälereien" lesen...
Es funktioniert!

Und Thomas hat mit seinem Eingangsposting völlig recht, es kommt nix gegenläufiges, die pennen alle.
Die Offiziellen stehen anscheinend auf dem Standpunkt, _"Lass die mal machen, kommt doch eh nix bei rum. Und wenn doch, hatte der wohl Dreck am Stecken."_
Die weitergehende Wirkung dieses Dauerfeuers wird schlicht und einfach ignoriert.
Ein Fehler!


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ah ok, also keine Massenanzeige sondern viele einzelne Anzeigen.   

Unter Massenanzeige versteht man eigentlich Anzahl X (Masse) wurde mit einem Schlag zur Anzeige gebracht..


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hmmm... kenne jetzt den Unterschied nicht, aber dIe Petra hat Anzeuge gegen ALLE Teilnehmer gestellt..... und das waren mehr als nur eine Hand voll 

Egal. Back to Topic....

Ich bin mir sicher... da kommt nix vom Verband. Und wenn, dass nur ein Blub Blub ohne Inhalt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Genau, lasst uns ruhig über das Wort Massenanzeige debattieren und ob es Gerechtfertigt ist. Immer schön vom Hauptthema weg und auf Nebenkriegschauplätzen aufhalten, können wir Angler ja besonders gut.
Wenn alle Teilnehmer eines Events angezeigt werden, dann braucht man wohl nichtmehr rätseln, ob das Wort Massenanzeige gerechtfertigt ist.

Diese ganzen "Naturschützer" nerven größtenteils nurnoch und unsere Justiz ist zu weich, um etwa dagegen zu unternehmen. Und die Öffentlicheit ist zu blöd um zu kapieren, das es denen nur darum geht Schutzgeld einzutreiben.

Das es auch anders geht zeigen ja grade unsere Russischen Freunde. Dort funktioniert der Rechtsstaat noch und die Greenpeace Piraten haben sehr gute Chancen, ein paar Jahre in einem Gulag zu verbringen.

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...visten-drohen-lange-haftstrafen-a-923651.html

Gibts Peta eigentlich auch in Russland und China?

Solche Anzeigen sind sowieso lächerlich. Leute anzeigen die irgendwo ein Fangfoto posten...in jedem funktionierenden Rechtsstaat (sieh Russland) würden solche nervenden Störenfriede weggesperrt werden. Nur hier bekommen sie ihre mediale Aufmerksamkeit und ordentlich Spendengelder.


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm... kenne jetzt den Unterschied nicht, aber dIe Petra hat Anzeuge gegen ALLE Teilnehmer gestellt..... und das waren mehr als nur eine Hand voll
> 
> Egal. Back to Topic....
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher... da kommt nix vom Verband. Und wenn, dass nur ein Blub Blub ohne Inhalt.




"The same procedure as _every year_"


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Prima geschrieben, Thomas! 

Mal sehn, ob sich die Verknöcherten irgendwie bewegen... wäre ein echtes Wunder.

Schade, dass man denen nicht kurzerhand den Geldhahn zudrehen kann. Ein Komplettboykott der Beitragszahler wäre das einzig Wirksame, ist aber wohl allerhöchst unrealistisch.


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Genau, lasst uns ruhig über das Wort Massenanzeige debattieren und ob es Gerechtfertigt ist. Immer schön vom Hauptthema weg und auf Nebenkriegschauplätzen aufhalten, können wir Angler ja besonders gut.
> Wenn alle Teilnehmer eines Events angezeigt werden, dann braucht man wohl nichtmehr rätseln, ob das Wort Massenanzeige gerechtfertigt ist.
> 
> Diese ganzen "Naturschützer" nerven größtenteils nurnoch und unsere Justiz ist zu weich, um etwa dagegen zu unternehmen. Und die Öffentlicheit ist zu blöd um zu kapieren, das es denen nur darum geht Schutzgeld einzutreiben.
> ...



Zur Forumsunterhaltung kann aber auch immer eine neue Sau durchs Dorf treiben.   :q

Thema Angelmaster und PETA ist doch seit Monaten bekannt.  

Ich dachte es käme was neues spektakuläres..


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Mir hat keiner die Frage bisher beantwortet, wie das mit einem 2. Verband aussieht? Ich meinen einen Verband der wirklich für Angler da ist....


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mir hat keiner die Frage bisher beantwortet, wie das mit einem 2. Verband aussieht? Ich meinen einen Verband der wirklich für Angler da ist....



Klar kann man dies machen.

Derzeit sind ja noch so einige Kündigungen offen.
Diese LV können sich logischerweise zu einem neuen Bundesverband zusammenschliessen.

Nur ob dieser besser ist?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Gute Aktion. Rechne allerdings nicht mit einer Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Für eine Antwort wäre es natürlich viel zu früh.

Aber auch bisher keinerlei Eingangsbestätigung der Mail von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Thomas Struppe oder Holger Ortel.

Als Kopie ging die Mail natürlich auch an alle LV-Präsidien.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch bisher keinerlei Eingangsbestätigung der Mail von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Thomas Struppe oder Holger Ortel.



Vielleicht ist das alles ein großes Missverständnis und du schickst die Mails ständig an die falschen Adressen?...|supergri

Ich finde dein Engagement einfach nur Klasse! Respekt!


----------



## SAM77 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

thomas ich finde es auch klasse das du dich so einsetzt #6

hoffentlich zeigt es wirkung


----------



## dieteraalland (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

denke die fr.dr. wird eh keine antwort darauf haben 

sie ohne mandat, hat jetzt erst recht keine zeit #d

da muß man sehen, wo anders seine pfründe zu sichern |kopfkrat|.
 ich glaube sowieso dass sie die präsidentschaft aufgibt. es hat ihr ja eh nichts im wahlkampf eingebracht , mutti von 800000 anglern zu sein #q.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ironie an: Ich gehe davon aus, dass aufgrund der Wahlergebnisse, die Zahl der Arbeitslosen sprunghaft ansteigt! Da diese beiden vereinten Verbände nicht die Kohle haben, um gute entlassene Politiker aufzufangen und vor den Karren zu spannen, wird es in Zukunft schlecht aussehen. Wenn man auf diesen BV hofft, dass der mal eine Kerbe in den Baum haut, hofft man vergebens!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht mitbekommen, was es mit diesen Massenanzeigen auf sich hat. Als Instrument verbandspolitischer Auseinandersetzung jedenfalls ist die flächendeckende Strafverfolgung nicht nur ein abzulehnender Totalaffront, sondern disqualifiziert Peta auch als Verband. Es handelt sich eben eher um eine sektenähnliche Organisation und weniger um eine Interessenvertretung.
> 
> Die richtige Antwort wäre kein Brief an das AB, sondern das Einleiten einer öffentlichen Kampagne durch den DAFV. Der muss sich klar vor seine Mitglieder stellen.
> 
> ...



Es ist mit Sicherheit auch der Petanern klar, dass solche Anzeigen zur Zeit kaum Erfolg bringen. Aber es ist medienwirksam und stärkt dir Stimmungsmache. Und irgendwann kippt die Rechtauffassung der Justiz. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
_
Zitat:
*Dabei reicht es nicht, den eigenen Mitgliedern immer wieder zu  empfehlen, sich rechtstreu zu verhalten und bestimmte "kritische"  Verhaltensweisen zu unterlassen, um sich nicht dem Risiko der  Strafverfolgung auszusetzen.*_

Genau das ist die Marschrichtung des VDSF seit vielen Jahrzehnten. Und es blieb und bleibt nicht bei Empfehlungen, sondern es wird und wurde aktiv auf die Gesetzgebung eingewirkt, "kritische" Verhaltensweisen per detailliertem Gesetzestext gänzlich in die Illegalität zu verweisen.
Den Boden für die Tierrechtsorganisationen und deren Anhang wurde und wird auch von den Verbänden vorbereitet. 
Und das Ganze, wie zum Hohn, von weiten Teilen der Anglerschaft finanziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

So ist das leider, auch deswegen dieser Brief..


----------



## Petrusjünger (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Klasse Initiative Thomas,#6
der Brief wird sicher beantwortet.

Die Aufgabe des Verbandes ist ja primär den Anglern gegenüber und nicht nur der Öffentlichkeit.
Neben der Forderung, dass man an die Staatsanwaltschaften und Öffentlichkeit herantreten soll, sollte der Verband *Angler *und deren Vereine *aufklären* und fundiert *unterstützen.* (z.B. Rechtsgutachten in Auftrag geben, die der angezeigte Angler/Verein bzw. dessen RA dann verwenden kann, die wissenschaftlich fundiert belegen, dass es eben keine Grundlage für die Petra-Vorwürfe gibt. 

(Wie stehen die Chancen, so etwas als Antrag durch die Verbandsebenen durchzureichen? 
Im Frühjahr sind bei uns z.B. wieder die Verbandstagungen und da könnte man doch so einen Antrag mal einreichen und sehen, ob die versammelten "Mitfischer" so etwas unterstützen.;+ 
Die Hoffung, dass da interessierte Angler erscheinen, habe ich jedoch längst verloren.)


Auch gefällt mir der Hinweis, dass Petra gar keine Tierschutzorganisation ist, sondern eine "Veganer-Organisation".

Wir Angler selbst könnten hier unterstützend tätig sein und selbst bei allen Kommentaren (z.B. in Gesprächen mit Anglern und Nichtanglern und im Internet) über die Veganer-Organisation Petra immer das "Veganer- Organistaion" hinzufügen, damit sich das einprägt.|bla:
Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass viele Anglerkollegen mit der Veganer-Organistion Petra immer noch eine Tierschutzorganisation verbinden und meinen sie müssten deshalb mental kuschen, weil das ja im Prinzip "die Guten" sind...


----------



## Petrusjünger (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist mit Sicherheit auch der Petanern klar, dass solche Anzeigen zur Zeit kaum Erfolg bringen. Aber es ist medienwirksam und stärkt dir Stimmungsmache. *Und irgendwann kippt die Rechtauffassung der Justiz. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.*
> 
> _Zitat:_
> _*Dabei reicht es nicht, den eigenen Mitgliedern immer wieder zu empfehlen, sich rechtstreu zu verhalten und bestimmte "kritische" Verhaltensweisen zu unterlassen, um sich nicht dem Risiko der Strafverfolgung auszusetzen.*_
> ...


 
#6
Genau so ist es, man kann nie genug vor solchen Entwicklungen warnen. 

------------------------------------
Schon wieder habe ich gehört, dass ein Verein ein richtig tolles und begehrtes Angelevent, das schon seit Jahren und super gesponsort stattfindet aus Angst vor Petra einfach kurzfristig abgesagt hat (Die Teilnehmer waren zum Teil schon in der Anfahrt). Hintergrund war, dass ein Anglerkollege, der wegen irgendwelchem Verhalten ausgeschlossen wurde, sich an die Veganer-Organisation Petra gewandt hat und die haben scheinbar nur einen Brief geschrieben (o.ä. nähere Infos fehlen mir noch) - und der Vereinsvorstand kuschte. Wenn ich bei der Veganer-Petra wäre, würde ich mich jetzt riesig freuen und mich beherzt an die nächste Schüsse gegen die "doofen Angler" machen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Krass, ist ja mal echt mega übel! "Anglerkollege" würd ich den wohl nicht mehr nennen...

Das Problem ist leider, dass die derzeitige Situation solch Denunziantentum kräftigst Vorschub leistet.

Und wie man sieht: Je nachdem, wer sich dann wie sehr davor fürchtet, auch leider mit Erfolg.

Da muss ganz dringend was von offizieller Seite geschehen - sonst wird der Pöter wohl noch öfters als "Hinrichtungsinstrument" bemüht. 

Dabei geht es gar nicht drum, ob eine Anzeige von denen Erfolg hat - sondern darum, dass Angeln aus Angst dann bereits offenbar freiwillig eingestellt wird. 

Das bedeutet unterm Strich dasselbe bzw. ist noch weitaus schlimmer - denn wer Angst hat, veranstaltet evtl. irgendwann sogar ganz ohne Druck, Briefe, Anzeigen etc. ganz von selbst gar nix mehr und lässt sich evtl. noch Übleres gefallen. 

"Hinrichtung" sozusagen erfolgreich und nachhaltig durchgeführt. Mission Accomplished. Und das auch noch unter aktiver Anschwärz-Mitwirkung VON ANGLERN - Pfui Teufel!

Je mehr Angler Angst vor denen und/oder auch noch ihren eigenen "Kollegen" bekommen/haben, desto stärker werden die.

In diese Position darf man diese Spinner keinesfalls kommen lassen. Sonst wird da über Denunziantentum und Angst auf Dauer eine echte Machtposition im Hintergrund etabliert. Das darf nicht um sich greifen.

Also auf, Dachverband, beweg Deinen A***** und zeige, dass Du die Kohle wert bist, die man in Dich reinpumpt! Ohne diesen ganzen Tierschutz-Gesetzesmist hätten diese Freaks null Handhabe. Also arbeite gefälligst systematisch auf ne Änderung hin und sorg derweil für anständigen, umfassenden Rechtsschutz!

Denn mit entsprechender konsequenter und starker Rückendeckung hätten wohl auch weniger Leute Angst vor diesen Hampeln und würden die einfach nur auslachen.

So im Regen stehen lassen, schweigen und dafür auch noch abkassieren ist ne ganz ganz miese Nummer! Schämt Euch was!


----------



## vdausf (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hallo,
ich seh die ganze Sache mit Peta nicht mehr so eng.
Die Polizei hat da gut vorgelegt.
weiss nicht, ob ich den Link rein stellen darf.
einfach mal google'n: Polizei angeln Obernburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Also auf, Dachverband, beweg Deinen A***** und zeige, dass Du die Kohle wert bist, die man in Dich reinpumpt! Ohne diesen ganzen Tierschutz-Gesetzesmist hätten diese Freaks null Handhabe. Also arbeite gefälligst systematisch auf ne Änderung hin und sorg derweil für anständigen, umfassenden Rechtsschutz!
> 
> Denn mit entsprechender konsequenter und starker Rückendeckung hätten wohl auch weniger Leute Angst vor diesen Hampeln und würden die einfach nur auslachen.
> 
> So im Regen stehen lassen, schweigen und dafür auch noch abkassieren ist ne ganz ganz miese Nummer! Schämt Euch was!



Deswegen und wegen der vielen Anzeigen und ähnlicher Situationen in letzter Zeit ja der Brief als Gedankenanstoss für die Damen und Herren vom BV...

Obs was bringt????


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Jawohl, deswegen finde ich Deinen Brief unabhängig vom eventuellen Antwort-Ergebnis sehr lobenswert und engagiert. 

Wenigstens einer mit gewisser Öffentlichkeitswirkung, der was unternimmt. Danke dafür! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Naja, schlimm genug, dass so was von uns kommen muss...

Die angezeigten Angler und Vereine gehören ja alle zu einem der LV - nicht von einem wurde da entsprechendes bekannt, dass die den BV zu einem zielführenden Handeln diesbezüglich aufgefordert hätten.

Und auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung war das zwar Thema, wurde aber auch nur inhaltsleer dazu rumgelabert und keine entsprechenden eindeutigen und zielführenden Maßnahmen beschlossen - und die LV`s lassen sich das ja gefallen und zahlen brav weiter von der Kohle ihrer Angler...


----------



## Esox-Toby (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

...ich weiß schon, warum ich mich nicht in einem Verein organisieren werde!!
Das Problem der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ja in ländlichen Gegenden nicht so stark gegeben wie in Ballungsgebieten. Bei uns hier im Ländle macht jeder noch so kleine Angelverein, einmal im Jahr, ein Fischerfest die immer reichlich besucht sind. Somit stehen die Angelvereine hier schon mal wesentlich mehr in der Öffentlichkeit und erfahren auch wesentlich höhere Akzeptanz als in Ballungsgebieten und Großstädten, wo es natürlich auch wesentlich mehr "Öko´s" hat 

Tier- und Artenschutz ist die eine Sache (die ich auch gerne unterstütze), PET(R)A, die andere... Ich verstehe nicht wie Menschen so blind durch´s Leben gehen können und nicht auch in solchen Sekten die Hintergründe ihres Tuns hinterfragen... Leider bekleiden verschiedene Führungsmitglieder dieser Idi...versammlung auch politische und wissenschaftliche Posten, so das unsere Verbandsmeierei und die Spacken wohl in einem Boot sitzen und sich gegenseitig die Kohle zuschieben... ARMES DEUTSCHLAND!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Bei den NGO (was im Prinzip schon ein irreführender Begriff ist) setzt ja bei den meisten Leuten das Hirn vollkommen aus.

Und die freuen sich dann eben über die Spendengelder. Hab auch das Gefühl das es immer schlimmer wird. Jeder kann leicht rausfinden, woran er bei Peta, Nabu und Bund wirklich ist. Und auch die Unicef Skandale halten die Leute nicht vom bezahlen ab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Das ist nicht per se das Problem - das Problem ist, dass der (VDSF)DAFV nichts unternimmt, um die Angler zu schützen..


----------



## Knispel (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die freuen sich dann eben über die Spendengelder. Hab auch das Gefühl das es immer schlimmer wird. Jeder kann leicht rausfinden, woran er bei Peta, Nabu und Bund wirklich ist. Und auch die Unicef Skandale halten die Leute nicht vom bezahlen ab...


 
Beim Nabu ist man da dran, dass die hier  z.B. eine Renaturisierungsmaßname ( Einbau von Buhnen, dass der Bach wieder Mäandert - war vom zuständigen Wasseramt genemigt und von einem derer Ingeneure Betreut ) in einem Geestbach durchgeführt haben und den betreffenden Angelverein der die Fischereirechte gepachtet hat mit ins Boot haben wollten - der sagte ab! Ich zitire wörtlich : *keine Zeit*. 
So hat das die örtliche Nabu - Jugend eben an 2 WE selber gemacht mit Hilfe eines Bauunternehmers, der schweres Gerät kostenlos zur Verfügung stellte, das Material wurde von der Gemeinde gesponsert. Tolle Reklame für den Angelsport.


----------



## antonio (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Knispel schrieb:


> Beim Nabu ist man da dran, dass die hier  z.B. eine Renaturisierungsmaßname ( Einbau von Buhnen, dass der Bach wieder Mäandert - war vom zuständigen Wasseramt genemigt und von einem derer Ingeneure Betreut ) in einem Geestbach durchgeführt haben und den betreffenden Angelverein der die Fischereirechte gepachtet hat mit ins Boot haben wollten - der sagte ab! Ich zitire wörtlich : *keine Zeit*.
> So hat das die örtliche Nabu - Jugend eben an 2 WE selber gemacht mit Hilfe eines Bauunternehmers, der schweres Gerät kostenlos zur Verfügung stellte, das Material wurde von der Gemeinde gesponsert. Tolle Reklame für den Angelsport.



jup, das war nicht gut von dem entsprechenden angelverein.
es gibt aber auch beispiele wo es umgekehrt war.
also nicht verallgemeinern egal auf welcher seite, mal gehts so rum mal so rum.

antonio


----------



## Wonder (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



vdausf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich seh die ganze Sache mit Peta nicht mehr so eng.
> Die Polizei hat da gut vorgelegt.
> weiss nicht, ob ich den Link rein stellen darf.
> einfach mal google'n: Polizei angeln Obernburg




...meinst Du diese Aktion:

http://www.policematchfishing.com/w...schaftsfischen-2013-Originalfassung-kopie.pdf


----------



## Heidechopper (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Das nenne ich mal eine "Kopf hoch, - Brust raus-Aktion"! :vik:
Wären alle Vereine und alle Verbände so eingestellt, dann wäre mir nicht bange. Ob der DAFV allerdings solche Eier in der Hose hat ...

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## wusel345 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hab mir auch den ganzen Bericht durchgelesen. Einfach irre und klasse #6

Eigentlich müsste Petra doch bei diesem Event zu Höchstform auflaufen :q


----------



## wusel345 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

War gerade mal auf der Peta-Seite. Kein Sterbenswort und keinen Bericht über dieses Event. Wenn sie davon nichts gewusst haben heiße ich ab jetzt Otto.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei den NGO (was im Prinzip schon ein irreführender Begriff ist) setzt ja bei den meisten Leuten das Hirn vollkommen aus.
> 
> Und die freuen sich dann eben über die Spendengelder. Hab auch das Gefühl das es immer schlimmer wird. Jeder kann leicht rausfinden, woran er bei Peta, Nabu und Bund wirklich ist. Und auch die Unicef Skandale halten die Leute nicht vom bezahlen ab...




... ooochhh, das ist doch aus "erziehungspädagogischer" Sicht ganz einfach zu erklären --> dieses Spiel nennt sich "Kondititionierung" (übertragen könnte man auch sagen "antrainiert") --> damit bekommt man, über kurz oder lang fast alle "rundgelutschten, gemainstreamten, usw Durack´s" dahin wo man sie hinhaben möchte!

... aber ehe das die graue Masse bemerkt, ist es zu spät und mann/ frau/ sie/ er/ alle/ wir sitzt(en) in einer "ökofaschistoiden" Diktatur!

Petri heil und "Licht aus"!|krach:|kopfkrat|krach:


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



wusel345 schrieb:


> War gerade mal auf der Peta-Seite. Kein Sterbenswort und keinen Bericht über dieses Event. Wenn sie davon nichts gewusst haben heiße ich ab jetzt Otto.


Dabei hätten sie es da so einfach gehabt!
Hätten die Polizei nicht lange rufen müssen um mit Anzeigen um sich zu werfen.
Wieso waren die wohl nich da? |kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



wusel345 schrieb:


> War gerade mal auf der Peta-Seite. Kein Sterbenswort und keinen Bericht über dieses Event. Wenn sie davon nichts gewusst haben heiße ich ab jetzt Otto.


 
Otto, die verhindern nicht solche Veranstaltungen. die schlagen erst danach zu.


----------



## Wonder (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



mathei schrieb:


> Otto, *die verhindern nicht solche Veranstaltungen. die schlagen erst danach zu.*



Auf den Schlagabtausch wäre ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## Deep Down (25. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Eigentlich müssten die Ermittlungsverfahren der letzten Anzeigewelle (Angelmasters) doch schon längst abgeschlossen sein!

Man hört so rein gar nichts oder ist was an mir vorbeigegangen?


----------



## vdausf (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

@Wonder:
genau diese Veranstaltung meine ich.
Steht doch alles drin worauf man auchten muss....
Keschergröße mit mindestens 1 kg Gewicht drinn...usw.
Da verhalten sich doch alle Angler richtig!
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Eine Antwort (ist aber normal, da ist die Zeit zu kurz) liegt bis dato ebenso wenig vor wie eine Eingangsbestätigung von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Thomas Struppe oder Holger Ortel.

Von wenigen LV-Präsis kamen Gratulationen zu dem Schreiben (hatte ich ja auch in Kopie an die LV geschickt).

Tätig wird aber bis dato aber auch noch kein LV, um den BV diesbezüglich zum "Jagen zu tragen", die lassen sich diese Untätigkeit weiter gefallen....

Wenn es stimmt, was man bezüglich Äußerungen der Präsidentin im Protokoll der Verbandsausschusssitzung hört, kann man ein Handeln des (VDSF)DAFV in dieser Beziehung wohl eh komplett vergessen..

Dazu später mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

hier geht's um den Brief an den verband. die ganzen Posts zum Thema NDR-Sendung hab ich den passenden Thread verschoben.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Wer glaubt, dass das Thema weit weg von einem persönlich ist, schaue mal in diesen Artikel:
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/l...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499

*Anzeige gegen einen kl. Verein wegen des alljährlichen "Königsangelns"*.
Mitten im ländlichen Münsterland, wo man Petra-Spinner mit weltfremden Ökospinnern in entfernt liegenden Großstädten verbindet.
Die Realität ereilt einen auch hier auf dem Ländle.

Ist doch egal, wird ja eh eingestellt?
Zitate:
_"Inzwischen habe sich aber die Haltung der Staatsanwälte deutlich verändert. Die steigen jetzt in die Ermittlungen ein"
"Neue Hoffnungen ... gibt den Tierschützern die Novellierung des Tierschutzgesetzes"
"Viele Anglervereine ... hätten schon auf solche Wettbewerbe verzichtet"_

Der durchweg Pro-Petra-Tenor des Artikels kotzt mich zusätzlich massiv an. :r
Ich hoffe, viele Angler hier kaufen diese regionale(!) Zeitung daraufhin nicht mehr!
Gerade eine regionale Zeitung sollte mindestens objektiv berichten.

In diesem Zusammenhang stilistisch gelungen finde ich den schwimmenden Übergang von Statements von Petra zu Aussagen vom Verband.
Wer den Artikel flüchtig liest, nimmt daraus auf: 
_Beide_ sind gegen Angler!

Kennen die aus der MZ-Redaktion etwa unseren Verband???
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/l...Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499#plx1940939044


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Anzeige gegen einen kl. Verein wegen des alljährlichen "Königsangelns"*.


Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hatte in der letzten Ausgabe seiner Mitgliederzeitschrift einen Artikel zum Thema Königsfischen.
Der bezieht sich *ausschließlich *auf Bayern.
In anderen Ländern mag die Rechtslage anders sein, in Bayern ist das Königsfischen ziemlich eindeutig geregelt.

Es ergibt wenig Sinn, auf die Landesverbände einzuschlagen, wenn diese die bestehende Gesetzeslage erklären.
Der Bundesverband spielt in diesem Zusammenhang sowieso keine Rolle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass das Thema weit weg von einem persönlich ist, schaue mal in diesen Artikel:
> http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/l...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499


 
Das Beste ist ja folgendes Statement aus dem Artikel:
"Ihre Kritik richtet sich gegen das *Töten* von Fischen als Freizeitbeschäftigung oder Sportveranstaltungen."

Na dann sind die Leute ja mit C&R auf der sicheren Seite. 

Unterstreicht mein Weltbild von Journalisten: Man muss nicht verstehen, wovon man schreibt. Und sich dann wundern, dass Leute ihre News via Twitter etc. lesen. Die Qualität ist manchmal nicht signifikant niedriger als von den "Profis".


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

@Lazarus
Danke für den Link!
Wer mich da mal reinknien.

In diesem Fall geht es ja um die Novelle des TierschG, welches ein _Bundes_gesetz ist.
Daraus soll angebl. irgendeine Problematik in der Verbindung von Veranstaltung und Angeln herzuführen sein; völlig unabhängig von der Verwertung der gefangenen Fische.
_("soll" und "angebl."; hab mich in das Thema noch nicht reingekniet.)
_

Und hier hab ich ja eher auf den Schreibstil der Autorin eingedroschen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang stilistisch gelungen finde ich den schwimmenden Übergang von Statements von Petra zu Aussagen vom Verband.
> Wer den Artikel flüchtig liest, nimmt daraus auf:
> _Beide_ sind gegen Angler!



Das mit der Verbandskritik


kati48268 schrieb:


> Kennen die aus der MZ-Redaktion etwa unseren Verband???


war Ironie ...|kopfkrat
...na ja, wohl eher Sarkasmus


----------



## Deep Down (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Also, ich hab zu den Kommentaren zur Novelierung bisher nichts gefunden, was die Rechtslage ändert!

Das ist einfach wieder dieses Widewittbumbumgefrassel der Petra, wie die ganzen anderen Verdrehungen eben auch!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Interessant ist natürlich auch folgendes Zitat:

_"Verboten sind Veranstaltungen mit Wettbewerbscharakter, gekennzeichnet durch die Bewertung des Gesamtfanges im Hinblick auf weiterführende Qualifikationen oder bei Fischen in geschlossenen Mannschaften oder gekennzeichnet durch wirtschaftliche Zielsetzung."_

vor dem Hintergrund des hier schon diskutierten Polizei-Matchfischens und der Förderung des Wettkampfangelns durch den VDSF (und wenn auch nur für Wettkämpfe im Ausland).

Es gibt kein einziges Land auf der Welt, wo das Thema Angeln bzgl. Tierschutz auch nur näherungsweise solche Wellen schlägt. Und was macht unser Verband? Der diskutiert über seine Aufgabe, in Richtung Naturschutz. #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt kein einziges Land auf der Welt, wo das Thema Angeln bzgl. Tierschutz auch nur näherungsweise solche Wellen schlägt. Und was macht unser Verband? Der diskutiert über seine Aufgabe, in Richtung Naturschutz. #q



Wie wäre es mit einer 5% Hürde für untätige und unfähige Verbände:m

Denn verarxxxen kann man sich selbst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Bis dato weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Thomas Struppe oder Holger Ortel.

*Im Protokoll zur Verbandsausschusssitzung finden sich allerdings Aussagen von Frau Dr., welche die zukünftige Richtung klar machen dürften..*

" es müsse in den Leitlinien des Verbandes an "vorderster Stelle" das Engagement für den Naturschutz zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, da der DAFV ein Naturschutzverband sei...."

".....Deswegen könne man in den Leitlinien nicht an erster Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass man die Interessen der Anglerinnen und Anger vertreten würde"..

Wers also trotzdem immer noch begriffen hat, dass Angler von diesem Bundesverband nix zu erwarten haben, dem hilft dann vielleicht diese Zitierung von Frau Dr. zum Thema PETA  aus dem Verbandsausschussprotokoll weiter:
"Die Präsidentin schlage vor, PETA keine Beachtung zu schenken und deren Provokationen zu ignorieren, um dadurch zu vermeiden, dass solche Themen in der Öffentlichkeit hochgeschaukelt werden..:":...

Siehe dazu nochmal Eingangsposting und unsere Fragen und Hinweise daraus zum Thema Tierschutz, Tierrechtler, PETA etc............


----------



## wusel345 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



mathei schrieb:


> Otto, die verhindern nicht solche Veranstaltungen. die schlagen erst danach zu.





Die schlagen auch danach nicht zu, da sie sich nicht mit der Staatsgewalt anlegen werden. Im übrigen war das ein Europäisches Polizeifreundschaftsfischen. Das könnte ja ungeahnte Ausmaße annehmen, wenn sie da anfangen zu klagen. Im schlimmsten Fall (für sie selber) nimmt man sie nicht mehr ernst! 

Nene, das ist ne Nummer zu groß für Petra.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Nene, das ist ne Nummer zu groß für Petra.


s. o.:
Nützt nix, wenn man so einen Verband wie den (VDSF)DAFV mit so anglerfeindlich eingestelltem Präsidium/Präsidentin hat, den man nicht mal als Angler selber ernst nehmen kann!

Die als Naturschutzverband eh nix in erster Linie für Angler tun wollen und dann konsequenterweise lieber in Auseinandersetzungen wie mit PETA still halten, als endlich konkret etwas für Angler zu tun (was hier auch das Thema ist, nicht die Wettfischen)......

Trotz guter Argumente aus entsprechenden, dem (VDSF)DAFV ja vorliegenden, rechts- wie naturwissenschaftlichen Arbeiten 

Es kann immer noch schlimmer kommen bez. Verbände, als man selber eh schon dachte...


----------



## wusel345 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Dann würde ich doch vorschlagen, der DAFV benennt sich um in DNSV (Deutscher Naturschutzverband) mit einer, gelegentlich besetzten,  Unterabteilung, die sich mit anglerischen Themen beschäftigt. Aber auch nur wenn sich jemand findet, der die nötige Courage, das Wissen und die Motivation dazu besitzt. Obwohl bei dem Wort Courage denke ich schon wieder, derjenige wird vom Vorstand ausgebremst werden, wenn er zu couragiert vorgeht und  für uns Angler eintritt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> " es müsse in den Leitlinien des Verbandes an "vorderster Stelle" das Engagement für den Naturschutz zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, da der DAFV ein Naturschutzverband sei...."



Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass sie den DAFV nur für ihre persönliche Vita bzw. Außendarstellung benötigt! Frei nach dem Motto "Ja, ich bin für Gentechnik, aber guckt doch mal- ich bin auch Präsidentin des größten Naturschutzverbandes und habe die Fische vor den Anglern gerettet..."



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ".....Deswegen könne man in den Leitlinien nicht an erster Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass man die Interessen der Anglerinnen und Anger vertreten würde"..




Ne, ist klar. Mal schauen wann der Fisch aus dem Logo verschwindet und durch einen Maiskolben ersetzt wird... = DMNV (Deutscher (Gen) Maiskolben Naturschutzverband)




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Die Präsidentin schlage vor, PETA keine Beachtung zu schenken und deren Provokationen zu ignorieren, um dadurch zu vermeiden, dass solche Themen in der Öffentlichkeit hochgeschaukelt werden..:":...


 
Aussitzen können ja bekanntlich viele Politiker. Schlimm ist doch, dass in vielen wichtigen Themen (wenn überhaupt) vom DAFV und den LV nur reagiert wird, wo agieren und vorneweg gehen richtig und angebracht wäre. Reagieren ist immer schwieriger als den Ton anzugeben durch agieren! Falsche Leute halt an der Spitze...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Falsche Leute halt an der Spitze...


Nicht nur an der Spitze - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" wurden diese ja von ALLEN Landesverbänden (ausser LSFV-NDS) gewollt und so dann auch gewählt - wie die (Kon)Fusion selber auch..

Muss man akzeptieren, dass die organisierten Angelfischer das mehrheitlich so wollen, so elend das in meinen Augen auch ist..


----------



## AAlfänger (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Moin,moin
wer denn von Holger Ortel eine Antwort erwartet, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Seinerzeit, als es um die Rente mit 67 ging, hatte Herr Ortel(bei Herr sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare) mit unserem Betriebsrat einen Besuch auf unserer Werft vereinbart. Zweck war, sich über die Arbeitsbedingungen zu informieren! Ich hatte mich damals angeboten, mit dem Herrn Abgeordneten mal durch einen Schiffsneubau zu klettern.Ich war damals schon 58 und schwerbehindert. Der Besuch wurde kurz vorher wegen terminlicher Schwierigkeiten abgesagt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es geht bei Herrn Ortel doch auch bloß wie bei vielen anderen nur um die Funktion und  Selbstversorgung und mehr nicht!:c
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...diese Zitierung von Frau Dr. zum Thema PETA  aus dem Verbandsausschussprotokoll weiter:
> "Die Präsidentin schlage vor, PETA keine Beachtung zu schenken und deren Provokationen zu ignorieren, um dadurch zu vermeiden, dass solche Themen in der Öffentlichkeit hochgeschaukelt werden..:":...
> ...


:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e:e

*DAS* ist seit Jahrzehnten VDSF-Strategie.

Ganz sachlich betrachtet _kann_ das natürlich _eine_ Strategie sein.

Wohin uns diese Strategie gebracht hat, sehen wir alltäglich:

_- Mit den Medien spielen Tierrechtler/Angelgegner wie auf einer Klaviertastatur. Das ist deren Feld geworden.
- Ein stetiger, schleichender "contra-Angler/Angeln"-Wandel in Gesellschaft, Justiz & Politik ist voll im Gange!!!
- Bei den Restriktionen geht die Tendenz nach oben, nicht mal status quo kann gehalten werden, geschweige denn mehr Freiheit._

WANN BEGREIFEN DIESE NICHTSKÖNNER; DASS DIESE STRATEGIE VOLL UND GANZ GESCHEITERT IST
UND LASSEN SICH WAS ANDERES EINFALLEN?!?!?!

Stattdessen verfolgen sie weiter den falschen Weg und auch dazu Uralt-Strategie 2:
In vorauseilendem Gehorsam schon mal selbst Restriktionen unterstützen, bevor schlimmere Verbote kommen _könnten_.
Das war schon von Anfang an ein völlig falscher Weg.

Versagt auf ganzer Linie und sie machen munter weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Stattdessen verfolgen sie weiter den falschen Weg und auch dazu Uralt-Strategie 2:
> In vorauseilendem Gehorsam schon mal selbst Restriktionen unterstützen, bevor schlimmere Verbote kommen _könnten_.
> Das war schon von Anfang an ein völlig falscher Weg.
> 
> Versagt auf ganzer Linie und sie machen munter weiter.



Muss man akzeptieren, dass die organisierten Angelfischer das mehrheitlich so wollen - laut Frau Dr. ja "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" - so elend das in meinen Augen auch ist..

Die Landesverbände unterstützen mehrheitlich den Bundesverband auf diesem Weg, die Vereine mehrheitlich ihren jeweiligen Landesverband, die Vereinsmitglieder mehrheitlich ihre Vereinsführung..

Und die bezahlen das ja auch alles freiwillig weiter......

So kriegt die Mehrheit, was von ihr gewollt ist und bezahlt wird:
Einen Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV, in dem Angler - wenn überhaupt -  bestenfalls die zweite Geige spielen und der nichts gegen das von PETA verbreitete Bild (mit falschen Behauptungen und Fakten seitens PETA) des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit unternehmen will, sondern der lieber "ignoriert"........


----------



## Riesenangler (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hier schrieb jemand, Peta klagt an. FALSCH. Peta klagt niemals an, weil Sie die Prozesse zumeist verlieren würden, und dann die Kosten der Prozesse auch tragen müssten. Peta zeigt "NUR" an, weil sie dann keine Gefahr eingehen das sie auf die Schnautze fallen. Aber die Polizei und Anwaltschaft muss sich mit dem Blödsinn beschäftigen, obwohl sie besseres zu tun haben. Und der Angler, hat den Ärger am Hals.#q:r|krach:|splat::e.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Dumm nur, dass angezeigte Angler das dann nicht ignorieren KÖNNEN, sondern sich zwangsläufig damit auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN...

Und dabei - wie nun offenbar offiziell bestätigt - weiter allein im Regen stehen werden. Im Stich gelassen von echten Ignoranten, die ihre charakterliche Ausprägung zur Empfehlung machen.

Das ist kein Verband, das ist eine Krankheit. Legitimation komplett verwirkt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Wurde als einer der Hauptgründe die für HK als Präsidentin sprachen nicht genannt, das sie als Abgeordnete in Berlin gut mit Entscheidungsträgern vernetzt ist?

Wie ist das denn jetzt zu bewerten, wo die FDP aus dem Bundestag geflogen ist und dementsprechend keiner mehr von den Leuten vor Ort und gut vernetzt ist?

Bzgl. Peta wird der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gegangen, der seit Jahren dafür sorgt, dass das Angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt wird. 

Bzgl. Naturschutzverband. BUND, NaBu und Peta schaffen das ja immerhin noch mit Spendengeldern (und durchs Verbandsklagerecht eingetriebenen Schutzgeldern) zu ihrer Knete zu kommen, während "unser" Naturschutzverband von uns bezahlt wird (bzw. von den meisten hier, von mir ausdrücklich nicht). 

Ganz klar der armseligste "Naturschutzverband" von allen. Die anderen bekommen wenigstens noch den Ar*ch hoch zum Spenden eintreiben.

Der Verband wird von den Anglern bezahlt und soll sich für deren Interessen einsetzen. Das tut er aber nicht und es ist auch nicht zu erwarten. Dementsprechend spreche ich dem neuen Verband die Legimitation ab, für die Angler zu sprechen und u.a. bei Gesetzesverhandlungen mit einbezogen zu werden.

Auch sehe ich keinen Grund mehr für Vereine, in einem Naturschutzverband, der ausdrücklich nicht die Interessen der Angler vertritt, Mitglied zu sein und diese Leute zu finanzieren.

Meiner Meinung nach gibts es nur 2 Wege. Eine Revolution von der Basis und reihenweise Austritte der Vereine, oder aber (und das ist der Wahrscheinlichere) es wird garnichts passieren (und das in doppelter Hinsicht), die Angler werden abwarten und nach und nach in ihrem Hobby immer mehr Einschränkungen haben, während die Leute vom Verband einen Reibach ohne entsprechende Gegenleistung machen.

Jede Einschränkung, die der Verband so locker und gelassen zulässt, wird nur mit einem mehrfachen des Aufwandes bekämpft werden können, der beim sofortigen Widerstand und einer Verhinderung des ganzen anfallen würde. 

Also wird eine neue Einschränkung kaum Rückgängig gemacht werden können. 

Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass die Vereine eben auch größtenteils Alte Vorstände haben denen alles egal ist, solange sie beim Königsangeln im Verein den 1. Vorsitzenden machen können und irgendwo im Mittelpunkt stehen.

Fährt man eben halt ins Ausland zum Angeln...


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Könnte man übrigens mal aufhören von "Angelfischern" zu sprechen? Das ist eine der widerlichsten Wortneuschöpfungen der letzten Jahre. So langsam schwillt mir die Halsschlagader an, wenn ich den Begriff hören (oder lesen) muss...


----------



## antonio (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

das jetzt an den vereinen festzumachen ist auch nicht richtig.
die lv müssen kündigen.
die vereine müßten ihren lv druck machen, beim bv zu kündigen.
sie können ihre mitgliedschaft im bv nicht kündigen, da sie dort keine direkten mitglieder sind.
die mitgliedschaft der vereine im lv zu kündigen bedeutet für viele vereine den verlust der gewässer.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Die Strafanzeigen sind nur Mittel zum Zweck - und wer auch nur halbwegs clever im Vorfeld ist, oder sich gut verteidigt, der wird im Verfahren auch schnell eine Einstellung herbeiführen!

PETA verfolgt langfristig EIN ZIEL - nämlich uns Angler langfristig auf nur noch einen einzigen Grund zum Angeln festnageln zu wollen --> den *Verzehr* der gefangenen Fische!

Das sind wir Angler auch selber Schuld - und ich verweise LANGE darauf, welche Gefahren im politischen & rechtlichen "Klima" aktuell herrschen, wenn die reinen "C&R" Angler weiterhin so öffentlichkeitswirksam "ihre" Einstellung  als die einzig wahre anpreisen, ohne sich zumindest mal einen (rechtlich!) vernünftigen Grund zu eigen zu machen, der über NUR "Spaß" dran hinausgeht!

Tradition und Brauchtumspflege alleine bieten da keinen ausreichenden langfristigen Schutz mehr, seitdem der Tierschutz Verfassungsrang hat und sich der gesellschaftliche Wandel (auch durch die spendensammelnde PETA) weitervollzieht, wonach Tierschutz "Schick & beinahe schon politisch korrekt" ist!

Ja Thomas - es wäre toll, wenn man langfristig auch einfach weiterhin "nur" aus "Spaß dran" angeln gehen könnte - das wird aber schwer und mit der (unterbliebenen) Lobbyarbeit unseres Verbandes & aller Angler nach meiner Ansicht in der Zukunft unmöglich!

Die Schützer machen clevere und langfristig angelegte Kampagnen gegen die Angelei und wir sind angreifbar, durch Dinge wie "Preisangeln" und reines "C&R", was sich die Schützer nutzbar machen!!!

Ich verweise schon lange auf diese Gefahren, wenn nur noch aus Spaß und ohne auch nur einen rechtlich "vernünftigen Grund" geangelt wird - und die Gefahren werden im realer!!!

(http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html)

Solange ein Verein dafür Sorge trägt, dass die Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, halte ich "Preisangeln" rechtlich für unbedenklich - ein Satz in den Teilnahmeregeln reicht dafür schon aus, in dem jeder Teilnehmer darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen sind.

Wenn noch ein paar Fische umgesetzt werden, dann ist es halt´ auch ein "Hegefischen" - so wie die Praxis dieses Problem oft löst!

Aber - Angeln NUR aus Spaß und für Preise ist rechtlich nicht mehr haltbar und die Luft wird dabei immer dünner!!!

Klar kann man fordern, dass "Angeln nur aus spaß" möglich sein soll & muss, aber damit wird man fein auf die Schnauze fallen!

_Also gilt es, nach realistischen Möglichkeiten zu suchen, die uns in der Ausübung unseres Hobby´s halbwegs schützen - diese Möglichkeiten bestehen meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass eigene Angeln mit einem anerkennbaren "vernünftigen Grund" zu versehen - sorry, aber wer den für sich nicht finden kann oder will, der muss halt´ damit leben, auch mal vor einem Richter zu landen!!!
_
Strafrechtlich endet dann schon alles, wenn nachgewiesen werden kann, dass die Fische dann zum Eigenverzehr verwendet wurden - oder auch wie in meinem Fall oft, als HUNDEFUTTER!

Meinen Hund eiweißreich zu füttern IST nach meiner persönlichen Rechtsansicht vernünftiger Grund genug, um beispielsweise mal ein paar Weißfische zu fangen & zu töten, an denen ich selber kulinarisch kein Interesse habe!

Normalerweise verwende ich unerwünschte Beifänge dafür, wenn sie tief geschluckt haben etc. - aber - ich fange auch manchmal gezielt einige Fische, um meinen Hund damit zu füttern!

Wer Hühner hat, der kann auch diese Füttern und überspitzt gesagt, ist sogar Kompostierung zur Bio-Düngergewinnung noch ein "vernünftiger Grund", bei dem man aber sicherlich schon anfangen kann, zu diskutieren - aber "grundlos" wären auch "Kompost-Fische" nicht gestorben - rechtlich - das moralisch zu bewerten ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe!


Auch wir Angler müssen umdenken - und ein bloßes "ich will nur aus Spaß angeln gehen dürfen" wird langfristig leider nicht mehr reichen!

Da muss mehr kommen!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Holger Ortel, Präsident des DFV, hat sich gemeldet und eine Antwort angekündigt.


----------



## Hawk321 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Ich möchte mal wissen, wie sieht die EU das? So viel ich weiss, haben andere EU Staaten C&R erlaubt?

Und, wo ist der Tierschutz hin, wenn die Angler >insbesondere die Kochtopfmassenfischer< in der ganzen BRD innerhalb von kurzer Zeit die Weissfischbestände wegfischen?

Gestern Nacht einen netten Russen kennengelernt, der geht so 1-2 mal im Monat los. Fängt Brassen die allesamt seinem *eigenenem *Mindesmaß entsprechen (gibt ja keins), also gut Fleisch dran ist. Hollt einige Raus und maxcht Frikos raus...ok.

Doch wie sieht es mit uns Anglern aus, die UK mässig an einem Tag teils duzende Fische landen und wieder raus lassen....das hiesse dann...aus die Maus! Ich persönlich befürworte C&R, warum soll ich einen 46er Zander der keinen schaden erliett mitnehmen oder den alten 6 Kg Brassen? Der eine soll wachsen, der andere in Rente schwimmen.

Beispiel Barsch, irre lecker! Fange ich einen -so meine Meinung- gut hältern und auf mehr warten. Wird nichts draus, ab in's Wasser.

Das ist doch alles nur heuchelei!

Peta hat durchaus interessante Berichte an's Tageslicht gebracht wie z.b. die Forellenjagt in Bayern (siehe Internetseite), ja das ist in meinen Augen verachtenswerd.

Der Verband und die Politik müssen endlich reagieren und die Regelungen modernisieren. 

Die Gemeinden endlich die Gewässer säubern mit Hilfe der Vereine (gerade den Rhein!) und Schwarzangler bekämpfen.
Eine sinnige Regelung die eine Fangbegrenzung bestimmt ist auch ok, aber bitte in einem gesundem Maß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hier geht's weder um c+r, noch um Wettfischen.

PETA zeigt Angler an mit Verweis auf einen juristischen, nicht näher benannten Kommentar, dass ausschliesslich zur menschlichen Ernährung geangelt werden dürfe.

Was nachweisbar falsch ist.

Und der Brief bezieht sich darauf, warum die Bundesverbände dieser Masche an anglerfeindlicher Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht klar entgegentreten.

Mit den ganzen vorhandenen rechtswissenschaftlichen und naturwissenschaftlichen Vorlagen, die sie haben, nicht offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit, an Ermittlungsbehörden, Gerichte, in Redaktionen etc. gehen, und dieses richtig stellen und damit Angeln und Angler in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik mehr und positivere Geltung verschaffen.

DAS IST HIER DAS THEMA!

Was ihr diskutiert, sind andere Themen (angelpolitische Leitlinien und Einstellung etc.), wozu es zig andere Themen gibt, in denen ihr das diskutieren könnt...

Und was hier keinerlei Rolle spielt:
DENN HIER GEHTS UM DIE UNTÄTIGKEIT DER BUNESVERBÄNDE IN ZIELFÜHRENDER ÖFFENTLICHKEITSARBEIT FÜR ANGLER!!!!....


Daran, dass die BV tatsächlich anglerorientierte Politik machen würden, glaubt doch eh niemand (mehr) ernsthaft.

Darum geht's hier und im Brief eben nur darum, warum die BV GAR NICHTS machen und Angler selbst bei solchen hanebüchenen Anzeigen bis jetzt KOMPLETT im Regen stehen lassen..........


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Frau Präsi persönlich braucht ja ohnehin keine Angst vor Anzeigen zu haben - denn die angelt ja selbst gar nicht |supergri

Völlig lächerlich - man stelle sich vor, der ADAC-Chef wäre ein reiner Radfahrer ohne Führerschein, der sich nullstens für Verkehrsrechtliches, Benzinpreise etc. interessiert...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Strafanzeigen sind nur Mittel zum Zweck - und wer auch nur halbwegs clever im Vorfeld ist, oder sich gut verteidigt, der wird im Verfahren auch schnell eine Einstellung herbeiführen!



Genau das ist aber leider der Knackpunkt.

Die ganzen Einschränkungen und Verbote der letzten 35 Jahre resultieren ausschließlich aus der Angst vor Rechtstreitigkeiten. Es war und ist den Verbänden ein leichtes, die Vereinsvorstände zu überzeugen, dass Reglementierungen einfacher und ungefährlicher durchzusetzen, als Rechtstreitigkeiten abzuwenden sind. 
Diese, vermeintliche, "Rechtsicherheit" durch die Folgsamkeit der Verbandsvorgaben ist gleichsam auch ein Grund, warum viele Vereine überhaupt noch einem Verband angehören.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

3 Dinge, die bei diesem Thema im allgemeinen produktiver waren als die Verbände

-Brot (schimmelte)
-Wand (stand so rum)
-Blume (hübsch anzusehen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Hatte soeben noch einen Anruf von Holger Ortel, Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes (DFV), bekommen.

Er bestätigte nochmals, dass vom DFV noch diese Woche wohl eine Antwort auf unsere Fragen aus dem "Offenen Brief" kommen würde.

Nach wie vor immer noch weder eine Antwort, Reaktion oder Eingangsbestätigung seitens des (VDSF)DAFV und der da für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Verantwortlichen, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

PS:
Man beachte die unterschiedliche Professionalität von DFV und (VDSF)DAFV bei der Beantwortung solcher Presseanfragen.

Und das, obwohl die eigentliche Zuständigkeit für Angler ja (leider!!) in erster Linie beim (VDSF)DAFV liegen würde und erst in zweiter beim DFV.....


----------



## ...andreas.b... (30. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Thomas,

hast du schon mal überlegt, dass der DAFV vielleicht gern antworten würde aber schlicht und einfach keine Antworten hat!


----------



## Blauzahn (30. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Mal so zwischendurch gefragt:
In welchen Bundesländern gab es diese Massenanzeigen der Tierschützer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Das ging quer durch Deutschland..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Zwar ist bis jetzt nichts direkt an uns  gegangen, aber auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe geantwortet und das in einem Newsletter verbreitet.

Fazit:
Sie werden wohl weiter nichts unternehmen, sondern finden wie im Protokoll des Verbandsausschusses auch dargelegt besser, wenn man das alles ignoriert, statt dass man Angler offensiv öffentlich unterstützt und das Treiben von PETA öffentlich richtig stellt...

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/files/SchreibenFinkbeiner.pdf


PS:
Und das Anglerboard ist mit Schuld, wenn das auch noch öffentlich diskutiert wird ....

Schon lesenswert..


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

War doch klar, oder?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwar ist bis jetzt nichts direkt an uns gegangen, aber auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe geantwortet und das in einem Newsletter verbreitet.
> 
> Fazit:
> Sie werden wohl weiter nichts unternehmen, sondern finden wie im Protokoll des Verbandsausschusses auch dargelegt besser, wenn man das alles ignoriert, statt dass man Angler offensiv öffentlich unterstützt und das Treiben von PETA öffentlich richtig stellt...
> ...


 
Die Antwort auf dein Schreiben ist ja der pure Hohn. Foren wie das Anglerboard sind also verantwortlich, dass PETA eine Plattform bekommt. Und man müsse weiter nichts tun, als PETA zu ignorieren. 

Wie letztens schon geschrieben: Welchen Beweis der Unfähigkeit brauch es noch? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

Um die Diskussionen nicht zu zersplittern, habe ich das hier geschlossen und zur Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, in dem man natürlich dann auch weiterdiskutieren kann.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------

